# What is the Cause of This?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Frass? Look to see if there are a few pinholes higher up where termites are pushing out frass.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@nytimes770 I concur with @Nik333 that it appears you have termites. A close close up of the dead bugs will help clinch.

What exactly you have could be important because carpenter ants often infest damp wood, and their presence could be indicative of a moisture problem. If that’s what you have.

And, happy new year!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks pretty scattered, so I would bet that it's high up. Lower down, it looks more clumped like in the photo. If you find the pinholes you can open the area around it to look.


----------



## nytimes770 (Sep 23, 2017)

Carpenter ants and termites are different species, correct? Does anyone in general if termite bonds cover carpenter ants? I'm in the SE so it definitely is humid here all year round.

Also, is it possible for termites to make it up to the attic without getting detected in the numerous termite bait stations that surround the perimeter of the house? there are 10 or so bait stations


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

nytimes770 said:


> Carpenter ants and termites are different species, correct? Does anyone in general if termite bonds cover carpenter ants? I'm in the SE so it definitely is humid here all year round.
> 
> Also, is it possible for termites to make it up to the attic without getting detected in the numerous termite bait stations that surround the perimeter of the house? there are 10 or so bait stations


They fly and crawl. Yes, very different than ants.

We aren't professional Pest Guys but that is pretty sure to be frass from termites. I've seen their handiwork in Africa, Hawaii & the mainland US. The frass is very characteristic. don't sweep it up if you are having a pest guy over. Let him see it.

The way you would really know is to find the pinholes they're are coming from. . . you really can see live termites pushing frass out of the hole. Then if you dig around you can see them and their tunnels.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

__





Signs of Termite Infestation | Mississippi State University Extension Service


*/ How do you know if a building is infested with termites? There are three major clues. You see termite swarmers, either alive or dead, inside the building. You find mud shelter tubes traveling up the foundation of the building, either outside or in the crawl space. You find termite damage in...




extension.msstate.edu


----------

